# Aldi - Keg Fridge



## beernography (24/12/07)

Lumina Beer Tap Fridge
* Compressor Cooling
* Cooling temperature 3-9 degrees celcius
* Pump pressure 1.38 bar
* Includes universal keg and keg adapters for 4,5 and 6l kegs
* Digital temperature display

Was $299 now $199

It gas a single tap up the top with two steins pictured below it. Just a heads up


----------



## roon2000 (22/4/08)

They have dropped these to $99 now, so I went and bought one, only to find the limited range of beer kegs avaliable is nothing but average "commercial" German stuff. $40 for 4 litres of Heineken is not exactly my kettle of fish.
Anyway, I bought a 5 litre Dortmunder, set it up to the book and let it get as cold as it could. I must say the little compressor impressed me by holding a temp around 2-3 deg sometimes even hitting 0.
The first two beers I poured on the first night were fine, a tad heady but nothing unbearable. But after two to three days the thing poures foam like a damn fire extinguisher!
The tap is atrocious though. It consits of a flexible silicon hose and the tap leaver simply crimps it to close. I think this is its major downfall.

I am however hopefull that with some modification ie; CO2 charging instead of air pump, a decent tap and modified or custom kegs to take homebrew it could be a good thing.

Anyone gone down this road or have any ideas?


----------



## razz (22/4/08)

Anyone gone down this road or have any ideas?

Bulk buy !


----------



## RodH (26/8/08)

Hi all,

I picked a refurbished one of these up for 90 dollars at the tender disposals centre in brisbane (they still have some I think too).. I realise they wont be very good but for 90 bucks, who cares? 

Has anyone got any tips for them? Where do you buy the other kegs for them from, bottle shops? on the packet it said you can't use the heinekken kegs coz they have their own pump system, do other ones not have this system?

The fact that its an air pump means that the beer will go bad quickly right? (sorry I'm a homebrew newbie) how quickly? and cant it be replaced with a co2 pump?


----------

